# ?? about cowboy candy, does it mellow with time....



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

or is it REALLY hot if the peppers are REALLY hot.

Thanks,
Kristine


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

It stays hot...LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Mine seems to get a little hotter with time.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

What is cowboy candy?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

What is cowboy candy?
Ditto


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

Cowboy candy is candied jalapenos. I got the recipe off of The Pioneer Woman's Tasty Kitchen. There are several recipes but the one I used has 3 lbs of jalapenos and turmeric among other things. I don't know how to do links on here or I would post it. They are delicious though and makes lots of extra juice that you can also can and is delicious on roast beef.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If you don't want the heat, make the recipe with a milder pepper.


----------

